# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  تطبيق عملي على محاضرة سريان قانون العقوبات من حيث الزمان

## د.شيماء عطاالله

وقائع القضية:

ارتكب (أ) جريمة سرقة أموال ومنقولات مملوكة للدولة وكان ذلك في ظل القانون رقم 35 سنة 1972 الذي قرر للسرقات الواقعة على مال مملوك للدولة أو لأحد الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة عقوبة السجن المؤبد أو السجن. في حين يعاقب المشرع على السرقة بوجه عام بعقوبة الحبس الذي لا تتجاوز أقصى مدته سنتين. تم القبض على (أ) وقدم للمحاكمة ، وقبل الحكم عليه نهائيا صدر القانون رقم 63 سنة 1975 ملغيا للقانون رقم 35 سنة 1972 السابق ، وبذلك أصبحت عقوبة الحبس هي العقوبة المقررة قانونا للجريمة التي قارفها (أ).

وضح ما يلي مدعما إجاباتك بالأسانيد القانونية:
أولا: 
ما هو الوصف القانوني للجريمة التي ارتكبها (أ) بالنظر إلى جسامتها ، وذلك في ظل القانونين رقمي 35 سنة 1972 و63 سنة 1975.
ثانيا:
أي القانونين المشار إليهما يكون لزاما علي القاضي إعماله في واقعة الدعوى المطروحة.
ثالثا:
هل يختلف رأيك السابق لو كان القانون رقم 63 سنة 1975 لم يلغ القانون رقم 35 وإنما عدل فقط من عقوبته وجعلها السجن المشدد أو السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات.


طلابي الأعزاء 
أنتظر محاولاتكم الإجابة على هذه القضية 
خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## عاصم

> وقائع القضية:
> 
> ارتكب (أ) جريمة سرقة أموال ومنقولات مملوكة للدولة وكان ذلك في ظل القانون رقم 35 سنة 1972 الذي قرر للسرقات الواقعة على مال مملوك للدولة أو لأحد الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة عقوبة السجن المؤبد أو السجن. في حين يعاقب المشرع على السرقة بوجه عام بعقوبة الحبس الذي لا تتجاوز أقصى مدته سنتين. تم القبض على (أ) وقدم للمحاكمة ، وقبل الحكم عليه نهائيا صدر القانون رقم 63 سنة 1975 ملغيا للقانون رقم 35 سنة 1972 السابق ، وبذلك أصبحت عقوبة الحبس هي العقوبة المقررة قانونا للجريمة التي قارفها (أ).
> 
> وضح ما يلي مدعما إجاباتك بالأسانيد القانونية:
> أولا: 
> ما هو الوصف القانوني للجريمة التي ارتكبها (أ) بالنظر إلى جسامتها ، وذلك في ظل القانونين رقمي 35 سنة 1972 و63 سنة 1975.
> ثانيا:
> أي القانونين المشار إليهما يكون لزاما علي القاضي إعماله في واقعة الدعوى المطروحة.
> ...



الأسانيد القانونية:

     تعالج القضية القانون الأصلح للمتهم من حيث شروطه ومن حيث أن تخفيف العقوبة يستفيد منها المتهم ، وهو القانون الأصلح مادام في أثناء المحاكمة أي قبل أن يصبح الحكم باتا. فإذا أصبح باتا فلا يستفيد منه إلا إذا ألغى التجريم.

   كما تعالج القضية أيضا المعيار المعول عليه في تحديد طبيعة الجريمة : متى تكون جناية ومتى تكون جنحة : والمعروف أن الجناية هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بإحدى 
العقوبات التالية: الإعدام ، السجن المؤبد ، السجن المشدد، السجن 
 والجنحة هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بإحدى العقوبات التالية : الحبس ، الغرامة التي تزيد على مائة جنية

التطبيق:
بتطبيق الأسانيد القانونية على وقائع القضية بتضح لنا ما يلي:

أولا-   الوصف القانوني في ظل القانون رقم 35 لسنة 1972 هي أنها جناية 

ثانيا- القانون واجب التطبيق هو القانون رقم   63 لسنة 1975 لأنه أصلح للمتهم لأنه يخفف العقوبة ووصف الجريمة من الجناية إلى الجنحة.

ثالثا – لا يختلف الوضع لو أن القانون الجديد عدل العقوبة إلى الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات، ذلك أن العقوبة في قانون 1972 تسمح للمحكمة بالحكم بالسجن المشدد أي حتى 15 سنة بينما القانون الجديد لا يسمح بزيادة العقوبة عن عشر سنوات،إذن فهو أصلح للمتهم أيضا.

هل إجابتي صحيحة يا دكتورة؟؟؟؟

----------


## shimaa fadel

1- فى ظل القانون رقم 35 لسنه 1972 كان المتهم قد ارتكب (جنايه) استيلاء على اموال ومنقولات مملوكه للدوله لذا كانت العقوبه المقرره هى السجن المؤبد او السجن ذلك لان العقوبات المقرره للجنايه هى الاعدام_السجن المؤبد_السجن المشدد_السجن
 ولكن بصدور القانون رقم 63 لسنه 1975 ملغيا للقانون رقم 35 لسنه 1972 اصبحت الجريمه التى ارتكبها المتهم هى جريمه سرقه بسيطه (جنحه) ذلك لان العقوبات المقرره للجنحه هى الحبس_الغرامه

2_فى هذه الحاله يصبح لزاما على القاضى تطبيق القانون الاصلح للمتهم وهو القانون رقم 63 لسنه 1975 وذلك استنادا الى نص الماده (5)من قانون العقوبات التى تنص على انه(ومع هذا اذا صدر بعد وقوع الفعل وقبل الحكم فيه نهائيا قانون اصلح للمتهم فهو الذى يتبع دون غيره...) ويعد هذا القانون هو القانو الاصلح للمتهم لانه يخفف من العقوبه التى كان يقررها القانون رقم 35 لسنه 1972 حيث كان يقرر لهذه الجريمه عقوبه السجن او السجن المؤبد وذلك بتنزيل العقوبه من عقوبه الجنايه الى عقوبه الجنحه(الحبس).

3_اذا لم يلغ القانون رقم63 لسنه 1975 القانون رقم 35 لسنه 1972 وانما فقط عدل من عقوبته وجعلها السجن المشدد او السجن مده لاتزيد على عشر سنوات فان الوضع هنا لايختلف حيث انه يجب على القاضى تطبيق القانون رقم 63 لسنه 1975 ذلك لانه مازال القانون الاصلح للمتهم لانه قد خفف من العقوبه المقرره.

----------


## منار حجازي

تسن القوانين لكن لاتنفذ الا علي ابناء الطبقة المتوسطة فقط في كل دول العالم فما هي اهمية تطبيق القوانين علي الفقراء فقط

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------

